# Help....



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

I never realized that his forum was on here. I am trying to find something that will help with my acid reflux. I was put on Nexium for two weeks...the first week it worked really well but the second week it did not work at all. So the doctor took me off of them and did not put me back on anything else. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

What are your symptoms? Most generally these things help if it is heartburn: Drinking lots of water, eating several small meals a day, avoid spicy foods, chocolate, carbonated drinks etc, and not eating after 6:00. You should also sleep propped up and get some exercise everyday.I just had someone tell me today that they have a neighbor who takes 1 teaspoon of Pepto everyday and since starting that, has not had a problem since???? Who knows, what works for one may not work for another but they are worth a try to see what will help. Take Care,


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I agree totally with Jleigh.As well as those steps I also take Omeprazole 10mg once a day which stops my stomach producing acid and therefore helps with the reflux.


----------

